# Where do you store your ammo?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Right now I have a few surplus ammo cans, but they are filled up. So I can either keep buying more ammo cans, or I can find something else to store all the ammo in, any suggestions?

I was thinking bout getting some kind of lockable chest. Something I could find at Bed Bath & Beyond while they are having their back to school sales still.

Im not worried about the size really. Its just gonna stay in my closet. When I go to the range, I just throw a few hundred rounds in my range bag. Im more or less looking to stay organized. Its annoying to go through 4 or 5 ammo cans to find the right ammo.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mine just sits on top of the gun safe, mainly. I don't stockpile ammo, though, and only shoot a few calibers.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I keep my ammo in the original boxes and store it all in a safe.

Do you have your ammo in the ammo cans loose or in boxes?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

My ammo is stored in magazines for the most part. I do keep some extra in some big tupperware tubs in the basement. It's cool, dark and relatively dry down there.

(static spring fatigue is a myth in modern magazines.)

Zhur


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I keep my ammo in the original boxes and store it all in a safe.


Same here. It's a small safe so I only keep a couple of hundred rounds for three different calibers.:smt033


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr,

Your joking right? Bed, Bath, & Beyond?

You need to grab a beer and catch a hockey or football game. Do you have any brothers or male friends you can do some serious male bonding with? I'll see if I can locate a hotline or something for you. 

To borrow from Jeff Foxworthy:
You might be PW'd - If you do your gun accessory shopping at Bed, Bath, & Beyond.

Dude, you need help.:mrgreen:


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine sits on a shelf in my bedroom closet. I could probably fit all of it into a shoebox.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I anticipated not having money to buy much this year (I was right) so I stocked up last year.

I keep 1 box of 9mm, 45acp and 12 gauge slugs in the house next to the safe (in addition to what is in the magazines). I have several more 100 rd boxes left (3-5 each) of 9mm and 45acp, stored in ammo cans (boxed in the cans).

All my rifle ammo, loose or boxed, in ammo cans or the original spam cans in a wooden crate.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Some in the nightstand, some in my truck, some in my range bag... most in magazines.

JW


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I always have a couple ammo cans stashed behind my bed. Where I roll my own I will do up a bunch at a time. This shelf is where I keep things I like to keep out. It also has some scopes and a bunch of spare mags too though.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Do you have your ammo in the ammo cans loose or in boxes?


Everything is in original boxes inside the cans. I had everything my extra ammo inside my safe at first, but quickly outgrew it because I started stockpiling for 7 different calibers, and its only gonna get worse cause now I have to start piling up .308 :mrgreen:



James NM said:


> Mdnitedrftr,
> Your joking right? Bed, Bath, & Beyond?


Its the first place that popped in my head that I knew had storage chests. Like this one:
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=12112270

And have you ever been to BB&B at back to school time? Lemme tell you, with all of the hot moms and daughters in there, you might just find yourself drooling. :lol:


----------



## js27mw11 (Aug 15, 2008)

I keep mine in my closet in a plastic tub and some in mags and on stripper clips.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> And have you ever been to BB&B at back to school time? Lemme tell you, with all of the hot moms and daughters in there, you might just find yourself drooling. :lol:


Nothing wrong with going to the mall, or even BB&B to drool.:smt119:drooling:

But guns and BB&B don't belong in the same sentence. And please don't post any more links to BB&B here. :smt033

It should be a man law or something.:smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest an old refrigerator, which is where I keep loaded ammunition and components. Mine is the old kind, with an inside freezer compartment, and that's where the primers are kept.
An old refrigerator (motor and refrigeration completely disabled, of course) is well-insulated, which helps preserve your components and ammunition.
It has convenient and repositionable shelves.
It's steel, which makes it somewhat more secure than a stout wooden box.
It can be locked closed, with the addition of a hasp (held on with hasp-protected sheet-metal screws) and a padlock.
And, if anything blows, you can rig the door's lock-hasp to allow the door to open enough to release the pressure without opening too much and compromising security.
Further, you can position the refrigerator so that, in case of a blow-up, the force exits in a harmless direction.
The best part? An old, dead refrigerator is usually free, if you haul it away.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr:

I finally got around to taking a photo, so here's a picture.

Here's what I did for ammo storage. I went to a manly sounding store, Sam's Club Warehouse. There I purchased a manly storage rack. In fact, it's called a _Muscle Rack_. It's 6 feet tall, 2 feet deep, and 6 1/2 feet wide. It has 4 manly shelves, and each shelf can hold 1350 lbs. Any sissies in the room should leave now. I'd show you the top two shelves, but the contents of those are classified!


By James_NM


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

:watching:

Holy cats! I'm probably missing something, but don't you guys ever go to the range? Why spend your hard-earned dough to keep so much ammo stockpiled at once?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I keep all my mine in my safe... most of it is in ammo cans, but a few hundred rounds are still in original boxes. I need to get another ammo can for those. I also have a dehumidifier can inside the safe to help keep things dry.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Jamesmn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!geez!!!!!!!!!???????????!?!?


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW until I get my safe I am storing it on my desk.LoL I want a manly rack filled with ammo like James has.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What I have very little off stays in the original boxes and goes into the cabinet built into the center of my dresser with the rest of my range gear. Ammo I have tons of, like my 7.5x55, which I buy anytime I see just because I shoot it so much and ammo isn't real easy to get around here, that goes into ammo cans with the caliber painted on the lid. My .45s are also in an ammo can just because it keeps it safer at the IDPA matches that are outdoors. Caliber also painted on the lid.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I keep about 500 rnds of each only a few types of rounds all in the top shelf of my closet and all my magazines full. I keep 500 .223 500 .40 500 9mm and about 100 .38 and about 100 of 7.62X54R. This number however is subject to change as I go shooting, these are my ideal numbers that I reach most of the time. Oh and people that store ammo and "spam can" it. Better hope your state, like I've seen proposed but not passed in the past, have a limit on the amount of ammor you can have to say 250 per firearm no more, or mabye 100 overall, that's all you need for hunting and home defense....I'm getting off track.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> I'd show you the top two shelves, but the contents of those are classified!


I did some snooping around and found a picture of the top shelf of James NM's Man Rack.

I knew it!!! :anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen: 
(I kid because I'm jealous!)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I did some snooping around and found a picture of the top shelf of James NM's Man Rack.
> 
> I knew it!!! :anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen:
> (I kid because I'm jealous!)


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023

Now THAT's funny.

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023
> 
> Now THAT's funny.
> 
> -Jeff-:watching:


Yeah, I second that :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol: and raise you a rayer:

:smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Props kev74!

I'm at a loss to determine how you got that photo. You must have a spy in my organization. 

Oh well, the truth was bound to come out sooner or later. After all, what's the use of having all this ammo without appropriate targets.

A word of caution though. The Obama dolls make sorry targets for skeet. I launched a few from my clay pigeon thrower, but instead of floating accross the sky to be minced by my Wincheser 101, as soon as the Obama dolls leave the arm of the thrower, they immediately veer hard to the left, and crash and burn. For some reason, going way left causes the Obama dolls to fail.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

we planning on going to war with all that ammo james.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> A word of caution though. The Obama dolls make sorry targets for skeet. I launched a few from my clay pigeon thrower, but instead of floating accross the sky to be minced by my Wincheser 101, as soon as the Obama dolls leave the arm of the thrower, they immediately veer hard to the left, and crash and burn.


:smt023

Barry must have gotten a hold of my golf balls too. They do the same thing! :mrgreen:


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I did some snooping around and found a picture of the top shelf of James NM's Man Rack.
> 
> I knew it!!! :anim_lol::smt082:mrgreen:
> (I kid because I'm jealous!)


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :smt023

I need to buy me a few of those.


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

Ammo can with a good rubber seal, in an interior closet for me. Never gets above 80*....never below 60*.

That's not counting the loaded mag or two with the weapon.


----------

